# Hedgehog crying?!



## FridaMoses (Oct 19, 2016)

I hadn't recently cleaned My pet hedgehog, King Koopa's cage, at around noon today and after a couple hours of being in his cage an smell stufying in the room, he suddenly started making a sounds that shocked me. It sounded like a cry of pain. When I checked on him (he was asleep in his igloo) he seemed fine, I checked his body and nothing seemed wrong and the cage looked normal. I'm very worried though, he's never made that sound before and I don't know what could have caused it. It didn't last long either, he maybe cried a couple seconds and then it was done as soon I lifted up his igloo.
The best way I can describe the sound is this video:






I don't know what couldve caused it and I'm very worried it might be something bad. Please help!


----------



## FridaMoses (Oct 19, 2016)

*I HAD recently cleaned my hedgehogs cage
Sorry for the typo


----------



## FridaMoses (Oct 19, 2016)

*and studying in the room, not smell stufying


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

He could have been dreaming, I've heard of hedgehogs crying in their sleep.


----------

